# spring bobbers



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i read somewhere nick did an article on this. Also i got me thinking after i read chris's january article about fish inhaling the bait and not noticing. Well i am a bobber fisherman, but i just happened to buy a pole a fleet farm with a spring bobber on it. the perch were also not biting on minnows so i thought i wouold go small and use maggots a little genz worm and try my luck. Let me tell you i learned 2 things this week. when the perch don't bite down size and use a spring bobber!! I caught 2 limits out of a lake where absolutely no one was catching anything. The vex helped, but alot of people were marking and no one was catching except me. Its nice to be the BMOL(Big man on the lake) and have everyone ask how you do it!!

I am a total believer in spring bobbers now also. I caught so many fish where you would just see the slightest movment. So thanks a bunch for doing that article nick. I woulda never bought the pole if you had not written it. :beer:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Spring bobbers are a must have especially fishing deep water like Devils Lake for perch. Not having one is like leaving your vex at home...just as well go home without it.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

I picked up a couple of those same rods at Fleet Farm. When using spring bobbers, do you also use really, really small hooks? Like a size 10, 12 ore 14?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Normally, when the fish are looking at your bait but not biting, it's too big.

Downsize to the smallest you can possibly fish with. I've also found that lighter pound test line will help get bites, I fished extremely clear water last week, and the fish would rarely hit anything tied on 4-lb test, but would take more readily to jigs tied on 2-lb test. I tried to go down to 1-lb on my spring bobber rod, but couldn't find any in Fargo!

Welcome to the world of spring bobbers, its a truly different ballgame, and those fish that have passed up your jig-and-minnow offering will more likely take your tiny jig coupled with a waxie or spike!

Glad I could play a part in helping you catch more fish Norm!! :beer:


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Cant you make your own spring bobbers out of liek a spring from a ball point pen? I have seen this before, but can;t member how its done. I think they just wrapped it around tip of pole and strung line through it. NE one else evr heard of this?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

shootnmiss09 said:


> Cant you make your own spring bobbers out of liek a spring from a ball point pen? I have seen this before, but can;t member how its done. I think they just wrapped it around tip of pole and strung line through it. NE one else evr heard of this?


Never used a pen spring, but I have seen other springs used. Like throttle springs and such.


----------



## fish'nfreak (Jan 17, 2007)

Shootnmiss09 you can use a pen spring they work well, I have done that but I took and streched them out and used a floresant marker paint on the top inch of the spring worked very well for detecting light strikes. You can attach the spring any way you like as longa as the line is theaded through the end of the spring. Good luck everyone. :beer:


----------

